# Corpcom.ca CorpCom is a scam!



## Chris Francis (Sep 22, 2010)

Corpcom is a fraudulent company out of Canada. Do not give them any money. Their scam is as follows: They approach real estate offices to offer free color folders that they can use for their paperwork. The local businesses buy ads in it. The system is beautiful, except two things:
- The folders NEVER get printed.
- They automatically charge your account every year for an extra $300.

To top it off, they are in Canada, so good luck with law suits, police action, etc... Apparently the lady that works in their office that handles complaints and financial issues is Jackie. They either lie for her or she is as fat as an elephant because she is ALWAYS at lunch, no matter if it is 8 am or 4 pm. Please call them to see for yourself: 1-877-613-2232. 

It has been over a year, and the folders are not going to be printed. They say the sales period has not ended yet. There is a legal term called REASONABLE. It is unreasonable to have an infinitessimal sales period for a real estate folder.

DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH CORPCOM
The company I am referring to is at www.corpcom.ca
Hopefully this does not get confused with real companies that share a common name. If your company name is Corpcom, I would consider changing it before the Canadian Corpcom drags you down. 

Corpcom is a scam. Warning. Corpcom is fraudulent!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 22, 2010)

I get these types of sales calls all the time asking me to advertise in things I've never heard of before. Simple solution, ask the sales rep to send you a copy of their current pamphlet/folder/newsletter/whatever. I've yet to see one show up, and I never get called back by the same company.


----------



## Chris Francis (Sep 22, 2010)

*Sales calls*

My office gets calls every day all day, and about half the time they ask for me, like I am a friend or something. We ask them too to send info, and we never get it. The Corpcom scam is better though. The real estate office wants you to advertise in the folder because they get the folders for free. It is kind of a referral, so it has some legitimacy, and there is already trust there. Sales calls definitely suck though. Here is the way you sell stuff: get a hot chick to go visit the business; I would stop and talk to her. Telemarketing is not the answer people. Quit calling me! By the way, Corpcom is a scam.


----------



## Chris Francis (Jul 5, 2011)

*Corpcom*

Update... Persistence paid off, well kinda'. The folders were finally printed and sent to the real estate office. Sadly, many of the companies that also got sucked in did not have a chance to update their information, so the brochures have old phone numbers, logos, info, etc... I did get a refund for the credit card charges they illegally charged after the fact. I still have been burned and will never do business with them or any other foreign company. I am sure there are some great ones out there, but it is not worth the risk. When I filed the police report, the officer told me there was nothing they could do because the criminals were out of the country. If you were already screwed by them (or anyone else), be persistent and take legal action if necessary.


----------



## imsil (Nov 27, 2012)

*I was scammed by this company by charging my credit card illegally*

I was surprised to find my credit card was illegally charged by Corpcom in the amount of $281.37
When I confronted this company, I was told that it was for renewal of online advertisement which I have cancelled it last year. 
I was also told that they don't have the cancelling record which I have faxed it and confirmed by the sales woman
Do not deal with Corpcom.ca as this company is a scam and fraudster


----------

